

Edward Snowden wins Swedish human rights award for NSA revelations - sidcool
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2014/dec/01/nsa-whistlebloewer-edward-snowden-wins-swedish-human-rights-award

======
higherpurpose
Which is interesting because Sweden is UK's main European partner in spying on
the other European countries.

